# Stanhope Peephole installation in Pens - Tube and Hole Method - Tutorial with photos



## pengesu (Nov 11, 2010)

Installing a stanhope in a pen that has a 3mm inside diameter tube somewhere through it or on it, is as simple as gluing a rod inside a tube.

_Photo1: Getting started (items needed) _
*




*

*Installation Tips - Before You Start*

-The most important point to consider when installing a stanhope lens with glue is being very careful that glue is NOT smeared on the ends of the stanhope lens. Acrylic lenses can be scratched if not cleaned carefully and properly. Quartz lenses can be easily cleaned without fear of scratching, so they do not require as much care while gluing. I use the hybrid stanhopes in my pens because the hybrid lens has a quartz surface (flat side) making it easy to clean. I take special care to keep the glue away from the domed or convex acrylic surface. 
-Care should be taken when handling an uninstalled stanhope lens. The stanhope should be handled by the length and NOT the ends of the lens.There is always oil and dirt on your fingers and it will transfer easily to quartz and acrylic surfaces. 
-When glueing a stanhope inside a tube (or hole), always use a NON-SHRINKING glue or adhesive. We use a very specialized adhesive and we have used several epoxies and even Tight Bond with good results. (Tight Bond and other aliphatic resins do shrink, and NOT recommended.) You should NEVER use cyanoacrylate / ca / super glue with stanhopes. Do not use expanding glues (urethanes and such) either.

-Stanhopes are made in several different lengths, so you can plan ahead and order the length that best suits your project. For example, if you are making a slimline that will have a diameter of 8mm, then you will probably prefer a 7.3mm long stanhope so it can be housed safely and protected on both ends by a slight amount. A 10mm pen could use the same lens, however a 9.3mm long lens may make a better completed appearance. You would not want to use the 9.3mm long acrylic lens in an 8mm diameter pen, as the dome end would stick out and be in danger of scratches.

*****
Below is the process I use to install stanhopes in pens. Please refer to the photos as well, as they show every step. Follow these directions once your pen is finished, polished, and assembled (in most cases).

*Step One)* Hold the stanhope lens in your fingers (I use my thumb and index finger) and look through the domed end at the picture. Make sure it is clean, clear of debris. If there is dirt or debris on either end, clean it using a dry piece of lens paper for acrylic lenses (a suede microfiber lens cleaning cloth is also acceptable). Then place your stanhope down on a flat, clean working surface and make sure it cannot roll away. Please see picture.

_Photo2: Microfiber cloth sometimes used to clean stanhopes. Must be suede. _





*Step Two)* Take your finished pen with tube installed and twist a 3mm reamer or drill bit through the hole in the tube to remove any burr that may be left from sanding the barrels. CA and other finishes may have built up around the hole and you may have a layer of finish built up as well. Now clean the inside diameter of the tube in which you'll be adhering the lens. Use a wooden or plastic stick, like a toothpick or grill skewer, wrapped with a piece of tissue paper or cigarette paper. Insert the stick into the tube with a twisting motion. This will remove any oil, dirt or other debris from inside the tube. Repeat this until the paper no longer becomes soiled. Now take a dry run and place the lens carefully into the tube. The lens should slide easily through the entire tube from one side to the other.

*Step Three)* Apply a drop of adhesive or glue sparingly to a toothpick type applicator. Now take your stanhope and hold it with care as seen in the photo. Use the applicator to apply a thin ring of glue around the circumference of the lens near the middle. As you will see later, I install most lenses from the back of the item so I put the ring of glue near the middle, but toward the domed surface. Remember to be careful that NO glue contacts the ends of the stanhope lens. 

_Photo3: Applying glue to lens._





*Step Four)* Decide which side of the pen you desire to look through to see the stanhope picture. The lens will be installed from the back (non viewing side). Gently push the stanhope into the tube, dome end first through the back of the pen. Rotate the stanhope while inserting it to evenly distribute the glue. DO NOT PUSH IT IN THE ENTIRE WAY. Leave a bit of the flat end sticking out so that it can be oriented as desired. See the photo for more details. Occasionally look through the dome end of the lens as you gently rotate the lens as needed to center and orient the photo as necessary. Carefully push the stanhope inward to its final resting place, paying close attention to maintain its orientation. Please see the photo and note that I use a clean stick for my final push inward, because my fingers are usually dirtied with glue by this point.
NOTE/TIP: When inserting the glue coated lens, always make sure the lens is being pushed INTO the tube. If you push the stanhope in and pull it out and push it in again, there is a very good chance the dome will pick up glue and you will need to carefully clean the lens. 

Acrylic and hybrid stanhopes should always be installed where the dome is protected within the tube to avoid damage. Again, quartz lenses can protrude a bit above the surface, because of their enhanced durability. In most pens, you will find the stanhope will be inside the tube equally on both ends when you are finished.

_Photo4: Inserting lens from rear (domed end first)._





_Photo5: Leave a "tail" (flat end) sticking out for adjustment._ 





_Photo6: Adjusting the stanhope using one finger._ 





_Photo7: Adjusting the stanhope using two fingers to rotate it._ 





_Photo8: Looking at the microphoto while adjusting the final placement._ 





_Photo9: Pushing the stanhope to its permanent position using a clean stick._ 
*



*

*Step Five)* Now is a good time to clean your lens if it is necessary. You should only have to do this if you have allowed rouge glue to escape to the ends. Cleaning should always be done with a DRY lens paper. Many times we will clean the glue from the flat end of the hybrid and quartz stanhopes after the glue has dried and set. Again, this only applies to the flat end of hybrids and quartz lenses. We do this carefully with a small bamboo chisel made from a skewer. Epoxy and many glues do not like to stick to quartz, therefore light scraping with soft wood will remove the excess glue. As always, work carefully!

*Step Six)* Now allow your stanhope ample time to dry. This will vary according to your adhesive.

Your lens should now be installed, oriented correctly, dry, and enhancing the look and desirability of your pen. 

_Photo10: Finished front view (Look in this side to see the photo)_





_Photo11: Finished back view (Note the tiny microphoto circa 1 wide actual size)_






I know I have probably complicated a relatively simple process at the expense of being thorough.

I would welcome any questions you would like to ask about installing stanhopes in pens in this thread. This thread is meant to be informational and tutorial in nature, so please do not leave comments and opinions turning it into an editorial. I am interested in your ideas about other ways to install stanhopes and suggestions of other methods. I have only shared my experience above. Note that I did not start out installing lenses this way, but after sifting through many less successful methods and practices, this is the best and current method we have developed. I would be happy to hear how others would improve this method. I look forward to some constructive dialog. 

If you have other interests of questions about stanhopes that don't pertain to installation, please PM me or see the other stanhope threads at:

*Stanhope Microphoto Lens use in Turned Pens* 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70229 

*Stanhopes SALES! Buy them now while they last. Great deals and Lots of Info.*
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70485


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting. This will sure be a help to those who try these. I do hope this gets put in the library under tutorials.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent instruction. Thank you.

Have you looked into installing them at the clip end of the cap, as a finial?


----------

